# Hey what would you charge for this lot



## Jakub (Oct 16, 2015)

Here is the parking lot church. Im planning setup my skidsteer there what would you charge this per plow/ season with salt.

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=5000+S+Sunnyslope+Rd,+New+Berlin,+WI+53151&submit=Go&r=e


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

$120 to plow, no sidewalks.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Id say camden's estimate for plowing is damn good, then throw in shoveling, which it doesn't look like much, and salt would depend on what you're paying, but its only an acre.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

"Hey", I don't know. As much as the market bears in your neighborhood. And I'd also learn how to ask a question politely especially if it was my first post. I salt at roughly 800 lbs per acre. I don't know what you pay for salt, or what you want to charge per hour for labor, but you can do the math (hopefully). I would charge one hour to plow, and 20 minutes to salt.


----------



## Jakub (Oct 16, 2015)

Ok if anyone would be helpfull here


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Plow only including the house on the property
$140.00 1-4"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm sure someone by me would do it for $45.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Subscribed. Lol. 

I'd go about 165/plow, 150/salt $9500/season.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jakub;2038412 said:


> Ok if anyone would be helpfull here


Here's your issue, you asked what new people ask every year. In fact this is like the fifth "Howies should I charge" this week.

You should do the homework and figure it out, 
How much do you need to cover expenses.

Skid/ equipment/ truck
Insurance 
Employees
Taxes
Fuel
Material
Overhead
After you figure that out, you need to figure what you want to make. 
Obv. If your sidewalk laborer is making 20$ an hour, you'll want to figure that you make more than him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010;2038436 said:


> Here's your issue, you asked what new people ask every year. In fact this is like the fifth "Howies should I charge" this week.
> 
> You should do the homework and figure it out,
> How much do you need to cover expenses.
> ...


This is silly talk. Just give him a price already.

I need to move or expand the monarchy. It's a bit bigger than I thought--seeing it on the 'puter now--but there is no way any of those prices would fly around me.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If it were here on my route, $150 a push. Walks, and there seems to be a good bit, $50 an hour plus materials. I don't buy new trucks and equipment to lowball.


----------

